# Help with info on Beverly Hills



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I have an opportunity to go to Beverly Hills for 13 weeks and be put up in a fully furnished, utility paid, apartment in Marina Del Ray. My pay will be twice what I make here, and all I have to pay for is cable, food and fun. I will be bringing my pick up and a some of my toys. :thumbsup: 

How is the biking there, both road and MTB? 

I'm not sure what other questions to ask so any helpful tips and info for this journey such as clothes etc. would help me greatly.

Thanks so much. 
Jim


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JimT said:


> I have an opportunity to go to Beverly Hills for 13 weeks and be put up in a fully furnished, utility paid, apartment in Marina Del Ray.


1st: Lucky!

2nd: clarify - you're staying in MDR but working in Bev Hills?  Commuting? Starts when?

In MDR you've got 3 types of cycling available, all primo; beach cruiser/bike path, roadie on Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) and surrounding mountains, and mountain biking in the Santa Monicas.


check back with more details. We'd love to help ya out!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> 1st: Lucky!
> 
> 2nd: clarify - you're staying in MDR but working in Bev Hills? Commuting? Starts when?
> 
> ...


Thanks Hollywood, I am not sure of the address yet but the apartments are in MDR and I will be commuting to Century City Hospital ICU. 

I just need to hammer out some final details on the contract and hopefully this will work out. 

I will keep you posted. 
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's some great mountain biking in the Santa Monica Mountains.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^ That's fer sure....


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

The more I hear the better it sounds. Man I hope this works out


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

JimT, just bring you back to reality a little bit...

The Westside, from MDR to BH, is urban.  There is loads of traffic on most streets, particularly around Century City.

OTOH, there is great riding to be had, and the weather is almost always fine. As Hollywood pointed out, you can ride on the bike path at the beach. It goes 10 miles in either direction from MDR. This a good choice for regular workouts, particularly if you can ride during weekdays. During the evening and on weekends the bike path is much better suited to girl watching - NTTAWWT!!!

The Santa Monica Mountains have 300,000 acres of public lands, most of which is open to mountain bikes. The nearest trailheads (Will Rogers State Park?, Mandeville Canyon?, somebody help me here) are about 20 minutes by car from MDR or Century City.

The roads off PCH rise into the Santa Monicas to ~2,000', directly from sea level. It is a wonderful area to ride, but leave the racing block at home. You'll want gears! Oh, except on PCH, which is basically flat to rollers for about 40 miles. And there's always a tailwind on the way home.

Have fun,
JSR


----------

